# Inbox issue.



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I get messages just fine but when I reply back it doesn't send the message. Instead it will load back onto the same page and everything I wrote is gone. It acts like its refreshing instead of sending. Any way this can be fixed? I already cleared my browser history but its still doing the same thing, not sure what else to try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoke signals...morse code....2 cans on a string.No sorry..I really don't know


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Great ideas though... gonna have to give them a shot! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

umm, ok, wow.
that sucks.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it was because my inbox was full, since I emptied it I can reply now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

